# Annie's Attic Mysteries



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2014)

I had a bunch of these given to me, and I can't recommend them enough.  I won't say too much (no spoilers from me) but it is about one gals going through here recently deceased grandmother's home in Maine.  I love how the first book was filled with nostalgia, mystery, fun, and the human need for relationships/friends.  I am kind of a recluse and it's been wonderful for me to read about this gal.

Anyway,  I'm not trying to sell anything, I have nothing to gain by sharing about the books.  What was really interesting, is that each book is actually authored by yet another author'ess, but they work together to write the books.  I know it's cliche, but I can hardly put one down once I've started it.

Love to hear from others that may have read these, or part of, just no spoilers please, LOL!!  Here are some of the titles:

Lady in the Attic 
Letters in the Attic
The Photo Album
The Package

Give one a try if you like to read fun mysteries, the women seem so real, down-to-Earth and genuine Denise


----------



## Pam (Oct 2, 2014)

They sound good, going to the library tomorrow so will ask if they have them in stock or order them for me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool Pam I think that the one, if you can find it, to start with is Lady in the Attic.  This is several books, but they aren't numbered like connected, but that book I mention seems to be the beginning of Annie's adventures  Let me know if you read it, would love your opinion


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2014)

Just went on Amazon and they are not available online. There are some used copies for sale and of course plenty of new books.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 2, 2014)

Out here at least, I can actually have books from the library downloaded to my computer.  If I remember right, I have to have a Nook application (free) that I download as well first.  You might check with your library Pappy, unless you really prefer to purchase a book.  I just remembered today that the library does that now in our area.

If you like mysteries, you would enjoy these as well  I am on my second, been reading all day.  Not much else I can do until they figure out what is going on with my heart  I mean I just have to take it easy, I can grocery shop, and easy does it things  but I am having fun reading so much  Good to see you, Denise


----------

